# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Búho real en Monfragüe

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer en Monfragüe, en la Portilla del Tiétar, hice algunas fotos a una hembra de búho real y sus dos polluelos; había anidado justo en el roquedo de enfrente, a bastante distancia, quizás más de 200 metros. Las fotos, tomadas a pulso, tal vez sean las peores que haya subido nadie en este foro, pero creo que tienen interés por el ave de que se trata, una rapaz nocturrna que llega a pesar 4 kilos , siendo uno de los depredadores más potentes de Europa.

En las dos primeras fotos os he escrito búho real justo debajo de donde se encuentra la hembra, y polluelo justo encima de donde se encontraban las crías, porque si no, posiblemente no los veríais debido a la poca nitidez de las fotos. Aquí las tenéis:













Esto es todo, espero que la próxima vez no haya el mismo viento que hacía ayer, y, además, haré el esfuerzo de llevarme el trípode, para que podáis ver a este precioso animal (yo pude verlo por el catalejo que me ofreció una persona que estaba allí, y os garantizo que era realmente espectacular).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Eres un privilegiado al poder verlos.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Los terrines.
Si estuvieras con tú megacámara alguna de las tardes que uno de éstos bichos se posa en los roquedos del margen izquierdo de la presa de fresnedas, lo verías muy cerca. Impone mucho escucharlo al anochecer y ver su gran silueta. Y cuando salta a volar y bate sus alas, comprendes su gran tamaño.
Son impresionantes éstas aves.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

El pasado domingo estuve otra vez en la Portilla del Tiétar (Monfragüe), y pude fotografiar de nuevo a los dos polluelos de búho real, que ya están hechos todos unos hombrecitos. Aquí tenéis las imágenes:





Las siguientes me permitieron hacer mayores recortes, con lo que podéis verlos con más detalle:





Y en ésta, parece que el de la derecha se despereza:



Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Jamás había visto unas imágenes así de bonitas.
Gracias los terrines.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Al final tiene dos, o eso parece.
Esperemos que salgan bien la collera.
Gracias por el seguimiento, espectacular.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante el seguimiento y como dice Perdiguera la belleza que le pones y le ponen los pollos... jejeje
Ayer me acordé de ti en el Fresnedas...
Hay por la orilla cercana al margen izquierdo de la presa una tortuga con 3 crías de unos días y verlos como se esconden tras el agua al verme es todo un espectáculo. Una de ellas jugaba con la madre subiéndose en su caparazón...entrañable la imagen.
Un saludo y gracias por tus fotos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aprovecho este hilo para subiros unas fotos de un búho real que pude tomasr el pasado viernes en la Serena (muy cerca del embalse de Zújar, que se observa tras el animal). Después de muchos días y muchos kilómetros de caminata tuve la oportunidad de fotografiarlo, aunque el me vió primero, por lo que las fotos están tomadas desde bastante lejos; de todas formas, espero poder hacer mejores tomas que éstas del gran duque en otra ocasión. Aquí las tenéis:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado tuve otro encuentro con el gran duque en la serena, y pude hacerle tres fotos en vuelo, que no son muy buenas, pero es lo que hay:







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas trardes.

Os subo unas fotos de dos polluelos de búho real del pasado jueves en Monfragüe (la Portilla del Tiétar), ya anocheciendo, con fotos muy pobres:







Un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (20-may-2015),HUESITO (18-may-2015),Jonasino (18-may-2015),perdiguera (18-may-2015)

----------

